# First Project out of the new shop



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Pics, vanity and 2 hutches. Cherry cabinet, birch cab. Inset doors. Crown and trim not attached. Up and gone, got a check all good :thumbsup: 



PS. God i love this shop.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

wow must have been brutal building them like that:thumbup:...is your shop in this galaxy scrib?:drink:


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Jackassarty:

Spent the last 5 minutes trying to figure out to re upload to fix it.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

It's ok. Looks fine sideways.:laughing:


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> wow must have been brutal building them like that:thumbup:...is your shop in this galaxy scrib?:drink:


Maybe the customers wanted 'em like that. :w00t:

Nice work Scrib


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks. 


Eh I cant fix it, anyway wont make any sence if i do now:thumbup:


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

Congrats. Hope you outgrow the shop :thumbsup:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

*Fixed,*



















Looks very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks good. Very pretty finish/color. One question.....what's with the legs? Is this common in your part of the world? Personally I see it as a place to collect dirt making house cleaning more difficult. 

I would love to see a pic with the doors and drawers open. I also wonder what that pretty color is and on what wood species. 

Good luck with your new shop !!


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Cheaped out on the hardware... :lol:

Looks great. Best of luck on the new layout.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

legs look at lot more classy in my book. It gives more of a furniture feel rather then just another cabinet.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I like the feet, people that clean their own houses usually don't want the legs, it is a dust trap.

People who have cleaning lady's are the one's that buy one's with feet, they don't have to clean anything.

He said cherry and birch so, pick one.:shifty::whistling

Look great, just to square and straight for me.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice looking work. I gotta ask, are the linen cab. doors hinged on the wrong side or do the cabinets get reversed?


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> Looks good. Very pretty finish/color. One question.....what's with the legs? Is this common in your part of the world? Personally I see it as a place to collect dirt making house cleaning more difficult.
> 
> I would love to see a pic with the doors and drawers open. I also wonder what that pretty color is and on what wood species.
> 
> Good luck with your new shop !!


 
Thanks, color should be familiar; it is a custom color match by Sherman Williams, to a meralat color. I can’t remember the name right now. It is for a local remodeler that uses primarily meralat cabs. We just fix/match/ modify and make custom pieces. Adding 2-3 custom pieces to a prefab kitchen can really change things.

As for the legs, builder really likes them, have 2 more on order for week after next with the same design, two much work for my house, and yes the OH have housekeepers.

Will take open pictures on the next one. Exterior is 100% cherry, interior is 3/4 pre finished birch, import (china) drawers are 1/2 domestic pre finished birch; (Canada) drawers are side mount soft close. Hinges are new internal regulated Blum soft close.

And yes Brian mounted the linen doors backwards were fixed before pickup :thumbsup:

I always use tape for handles, mount the real handles on site.


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

Scribbles said:


> Thanks, color should be familiar; it is a custom color match by Sherman Williams, to a meralat color. I can’t remember the name right now. It is for a local remodeler that uses primarily meralat cabs. We just fix/match/ modify and make custom pieces. Adding 2-3 custom pieces to a prefab kitchen can really change things.
> 
> As for the legs, builder really likes them, have 2 more on order for week after next with the same design, two much work for my house, and yes the OH have housekeepers.
> 
> ...


I believe you are referring to Merillat. Don't worry the only people who spell that right are Ruth and Orville Merillat. Anyway....I believe you may be talking about paprika color. Paprika has been Merillat's most popular color for as long as I can remember when put on cherry. We also put it on maple but it don't come out as nicely. That's a personal taste thing with me. I guess that's why I like the color you did. So your customer has good taste too. 

Good luck to ya...............


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Really glad to see you are up and running. I bet you are amazed at how much more efficient you can be with a little bit of room, huh?

I like the leg look too. Maybe that is a regional thing but the flush inst doors and extending the stiles to the floor is a very easy way to turn a cabinet into a furniture looking piece.

It's hard to tell from the pictures what the reveal will be at the stone top and flat panel on the side of the tall section. IMHO that should be the same as the stile width for a nice even reveal around the finished end panel. I'm splitting hairs because I think you are close to that. Just an idea to kick around.

I have done those side panels and also had the stone splash to figure in. The splash on the side of the cabinet is a good recommendation for a kid's bath or a guest bath. In the master bath I will mention it and not much more. I stress it with a little more urgency if the sink is crowding the tower.

Nice to see you doing well:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Looks like the goat paths are starting to form in the shop.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> Really glad to see you are up and running. I bet you are amazed at how much more efficient you can be with a little bit of room, huh?
> 
> I like the leg look too. Maybe that is a regional thing but the flush inst doors and extending the stiles to the floor is a very easy way to turn a cabinet into a furniture looking piece.
> 
> ...


 
It is absolutely amazing how efficient we have been. We have 4 projects in the shop right now, plus a couple small repairs, and we're able to flow from one to the next. It is so much nicer. We have gotten the same amount of work done in the last week and a half as we normally get done in a month. And we are not fully set up yet. Now I just need a wide belt!


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Scribbles said:


> It is absolutely amazing how efficient we have been. We have 4 projects in the shop right now, plus a couple small repairs, and we're able to flow from one to the next. It is so much nicer. We have gotten the same amount of work done in the last week and a half as we normally get done in a month. And we are not fully set up yet. Now I just need a wide belt!


Like I said way up there ^^, real production is now possible.

Now get *all* your hardware stocked and organized. Including hinges and slides. Buy your staple plywood 20 sheets at a time. Keep plenty of the most common face frame stock on hand.

Basically be ready for any little run of the mill job you may get. Nothing more annoying to stop working on a job just because you need some common item you use all the time.

Try to spend more time out of that shop than in it. That should be a good thing if you can stack work in the pipeline and the help you have can flourish in a good system.

How is the work light in there?


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> Like I said way up there ^^, real production is now possible.
> 
> Now get *all* your hardware stocked and organized. Including hinges and slides. Buy your staple plywood 20 sheets at a time. Keep plenty of the most common face frame stock on hand.
> 
> ...


Inventory is the next major priority. I currently am caring and trying to maintain a stock of 

15 sheets 3/4 birch
7 sheets 1/4 birch
6 sheets 1/2 birch
150bf of oak, maple, cherry, poplar,
50 pairs standard 110 hinges 
50 pairs 3/5 overlay plates
50 pairs 1/2 overlay plates
20 pairs of inset hinges and plates
24pairs of 21” slides

This is about 3k worth of materials, and will build most any small kitchen we get on order. And is all I can afford, the move cost me about 8k and cash is a bit tight.

Help is the next major thing. I have one guy that is fantastic; other one is not so much. He has been loosing me money for months and is getting let go. Interviewing a few ppl as a replacement but I want to get settled in first.

Lighting is great. Shop has 16 8' lights. We are also working on a solid system. I am getting rid of doing stairs, and trim and focusing on cabinets. This has helped; we need to focus on one thing so we can really up the productivity. There are way too many guys in truck’s doing trim so it is not worth trying in that market, and no one is building stairs locally so it is not worth the time to peruse.

Thanks for the help Guss, and keep the advice coming.:thumbsup:


----------

